# Doctor's decide to save premature baby just because they misread her weight



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Full title is: Saved by a pair of scissors left on the scales: The premature baby doctors decided to save because she weighed just enough

This story almost made me cry, really heart-warming. I worked it out, she was 71g under the minimum weight, about 15%.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2249383/The-tiny-premature-baby-lived-doctors-recorded-weight-incorrectly-battled-alive.html


----------

